# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  TempTraq, intelligent child's thermometer, Blue Spark Technologies Inc., Westlake, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Blue Spark Technologies Inc.

temptraq.healthcare

twitter.com/TempTraq

----------


## Airicist

How does a sticker take your temperature?

Published on Apr 5, 2016




> When you need to monitor a child’s (or even a grown-up’s) fever, TempTraq handles it for you. It’s a smart thermometer inside a single-use adhesive patch, and it takes a patient’s temperature every 10 seconds for up to 24 hours. Then all the data gets sent, via a free app, to your mobile device. 
> 
> Set alerts to instantly know if a temperature gets too high—there’s no need to wake a resting patient. The app lets you share data with the doctor, and note medicine and food intake, too. 
> 
> The paper-thin battery and flexible circuit, built by Blue Spark Technologies, fit inside the patch. And even on sensitive skin, the gentle adhesive removes easily. Keep one (or two) at home or on a trip, and when a fever strikes, both you and your patient can rest a little easier.

----------

